# Pallets stamped "HT" good to burn?



## dannynelson77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I found a bunch of ripped up pallet/lumber wood stamped "HT" which would be great kindling!  I assume the HT means Heat Treated, but does anyone know if it could mean it is pressure treated too?  It does not look pressure treated to me but I know today it can be hard to tell if something has been pressure treated just on looks alone.  I just want to make sure I am not burning pressure treated wood in my stove........


----------



## nate379 (Mar 15, 2011)

IT's fine.  They are heat treated to kill bugs and that's all. Part of ISPM 15 (export std)


----------



## shawneyboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Burn away.


----------



## cptoneleg (Mar 15, 2011)

Highly Toxic



Just joking don't know


----------



## rottiman (Mar 16, 2011)

The H T means heat thoroughly..............................Burn Away............................


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 16, 2011)

HT=high temperature...lots of them btu's inside em


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I got the fire going with it last night and well.....what great kindling!!


----------



## billb3 (Mar 16, 2011)

usually burn pretty hot
try not to get too many splinters

(have busted up and  burned a few pallets myself)


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 16, 2011)

These are already busted up!!  cant beat that!  and yes they do burn hot......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 16, 2011)

And here I thought it was Hot Tamales...


----------

